# Monon RS-3 re-paint



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I finished up painting/weathering my buddy's RS-3 into Monon colors. I had some MDC cars I picked up a few years ago from Doug Prescott. He gave me some Monon decals and Del Taprio did the numbers and Monon symbol.








I used Bragdon chalk for weatherings, some India ink wash on the trucks. . Pewter Rub-n-Buff for the worn metal spots.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks great Jerry ! 

Not that it really matters, but it's Tapparo  You certainly aren't the first one to mess up my name.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, that is great! What wonderful pictures, thanks for posting. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice job, Jerry! 

When I first saw the title of this thread, I thought it said "Moron RS-3 re-paint". LOL!


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Real good, Jerry. Looks like nature and the elements intended.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a sharp looking paint job, Jerry.. As always great work.


----------

